
Almost 1/3 of Covid deaths in Jul and Aug 'primarily caused by other conditions' - just-juan-post
https://www.yahoo.com/news/almost-one-third-covid-deaths-155426293.html
======
just-juan-post
> "At the beginning of the epidemic we only saw this in a few cases, but this
> is increasing because a lot more people have now had Covid," he said. "The
> true death rate is an important thing to know because it gives us an idea of
> impact. Clearly Covid was having a massive impact in March and April, but we
> need to know if the disease is now taking the same toll as before.

The logic behind lockdowns and lifestyle restrictions is that cases are rising
and the more cases rise the more deaths will occur.

Now we are seeing two things:

The first is increased testing which will in turn lead to increased cases
which will in turn justify the above.

The second is incorrect death numbers which also justify the above. I don't
believe there is a sinister motive behind this but none the less it results in
the continued justification of the restrictions of liberties.

These two put together create a self-perpetuating loop. They continue to re-
enforce each other and allow governments, individuals, and groups to justify
control in the name of the virus.

